# What a weekend - moving bees



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, just got back from moving more bees on to our farm. We had 10 Nucs that we have been prepping for down there (9 actually as we lost one shortly after we got the packages). 

Got surprised by the weather forecast of mid 40s for friday evening and mid 60's for Saturday. Perfect weather for moving bees. Decided to leave later Friday (after the bees settled down) and do the move this weekend rather than waiting till next week.

I can't believe how smoothly things went. After getting to the farm around midnight we kept the bees in the barn Friday night. I got up around 6am to mow the grass where I had sited the foundations. It's amazing how quick the hay grows. Then I started moving the woodenware up to where we were siting the bees (don't know how I would have done it without the tractor). I didn't want to have the hives sitting out there empty (open invitation to rodents, whatever).

We moved the Nucs up around 8am and decided to open them up sitting on top of each hive. They were buzzing around like all get out so we decided to wait till late afternoon..... well that stretched in to let's do it the following morning. Luckily the weather cooperated and we got them all settled in. 

The one test hive we had placed last year is doing real well. I need to bring a super down and I'm going to pull a couple frames of honey from the medium on it (1 deep/1 medium). So this will be the first new honey of the year for us (well, ok it was probably put up by the bees last fall) and the first honey from our farm (WOOHOO!).

I should have some pictures to post in a few days.

Hope everyone else had a wonderful weekend.

Mike


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

sounds like fun, mike! i can't wait to maybe get some more hives going once my parents realize that bees really aren't so bad. we have three hives at home right now as sort of a test, and my dad is already becoming intrigued my the intricacies of my top-bar hive, which is really a whole lot more fun than the langs.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

way to go mike!!

Wish I had space for more than an OBS hive. I envy you..

Good luck


----------

